# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  The Dungeon Run Fan Art

## NoneTheWiser

I don't know if anyone here watches or listens to The Dungeon Run stream & podcast, but it's definitely one of my favorite D&D streams (right up there with How Reroll and Critcal Role). These maps are photoshopped SketchUp models I developed as pieces of fan art for narratively important sites as they've been described on the show:

----------

